# Going Green



## CNM Design (May 5, 2009)

Just put in a solar powered close dryer for my wife. It’s the deluxe model with four 25ft lines. :whistling2:


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

My wife won't us it most of the time
She won't even do the laundry & I will hang it out


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

That would not work in my part of the country. We haven't been getting a lot of solar this year.


----------



## sarahe (Feb 14, 2009)

solar power is work now.


----------



## water lily (Jul 2, 2009)

Replace your windows with double pane vinyl ones would be a start.:thumbsup:


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

I miss my clothes line so much. There's no better way to end the day than having the fresh smell of line-dried sheets and pillow cases on the bed.


----------



## CNM Design (May 5, 2009)

Amen to that


----------

